# Saa Might Soon Run On Jet Fuel Made Of Tobacco



## devdev (17/8/14)

https://news.vice.com/article/airplanes-might-soon-run-on-jet-fuel-made-of-tobacco

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

Imagine how much higher they would fly using hemp instead of tobacco!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## huffnpuff (17/8/14)

It's so silly that hempseed(which has a much higher oil content) is not grown here, currently everything is imported for agriculture. Authorities are still stuck on the rubbish idea that hemp = dagga. The whole plant is useful, fibre from the plant and oil + protein from the seeds. The seeds contain all the essential omega oils and high in amino acids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (18/8/14)

@huffnpuff There has actually been a hemp trial running in cape town for the past umm. please some one correct me, 3 years?

The Hemporium shops in and around cape town are stocked from this industrial hemp experiment:

http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/western-cape/city-gives-approval-for-hemp-farming-1.1036456


----------

